# Toledo (Spain), the city of three cultures



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The entry to the hall of the chapterhouse.

Catedral de Toledo (37) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The hall of the chapterhouse was made in Cisneros ages, late 15th-early 16th century. It mixes renaissance, mudéjar and late gothic styles. 

Catedral de Toledo (38) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (39) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (43) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (41) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (44) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (45) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The chapterhouse, finished in 1510. 

Catedral de Toledo (46) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (47) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (48) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (49) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (50) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

San Ildefonso chapel.

Catedral de Toledo (52) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Santiago chapel, made for don Álvaro de Luna burial.

Catedral de Toledo (56) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Capilla de Santiago. Catedral de Santa Maria. Toledo. Castilla la Mancha. España. by RAYPORRES, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (58) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The entry to New Kings chapel.

Catedral de Toledo (60) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Toledo is a city of such astonishing architectural riches. Fantastic pictures & commentary.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot Jane!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The New Kings chapel is a small church made in 1531-1534 by Covarrubias, and there are buried there the Trastámara kings of the 15th century. 

Catedral de Toledo (63) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (64) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (65) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Juan I de Castilla. Foto de Bernard Gagnon en Wikipedia.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The sacristy was made in the late 16th century. It's in fact a small museum of painture. El Greco, Caravaggio, Rafael, Tiziano, Van Dyck...

Catedral de Toledo (68) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (69) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The roof is painted by Luca Giordano in the late 17th century.

Catedral de Toledo (70) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (72) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

There is a view of Toledo, with San Martín bridge and San Juan de los Reyes.

Catedral de Toledo (73) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The most important painting here is this Greco, The disrobing of Christ (1587).

Catedral de Toledo (71) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (71)b by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## Jarino (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice photos...well framed!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The archbishop sacristy, 17th century. 

Catedral de Toledo (79) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (74) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (81) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (83) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The treasurer courtyard, 16th century.

Catedral de Toledo (86) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (88) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Catedral de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Descension chapel, it's located in the exact place where supposely the Virgin appeared to San Ildefonso, the main saint of Toledo.

IMGP1725 by dhoopercu, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (94) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The choir, made from late 15th century until 1540. 

Catedral de Toledo (113) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

With battles images of the Granada conquer of 1492.

Catedral de Toledo (114) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (115) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (117) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (118) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The main chapel.

Catedral de Toledo (119) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (120) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

It's a nice city, although I much preferred Madrid.  

Excellent shots though. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Toledo is one of the best experiences in my life and your photos are great!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

El_Greco said:


> It's a nice city, although I much preferred Madrid.
> 
> Excellent shots though. kay:


With that nickname you should prefer Toledo! :lol:

Thanks to you and gratteciel!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The main altarpiece is late gothic, 1497-1504. 

Capilla Mayor. Catedral de Santa Maria. Toledo. Castilla la Mancha. España. by RAYPORRES, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (121) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (122) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (123) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

At left, cardinal Mendoza tomb, late 15th century, renaissance.

Catedral de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The retrochoir, the outer part of the choir. Is one of the most valuable pieces of the cathedral due to the gothic sculptures, circa 1360. It's a weird gothic sculpture indeed, because it's completely dedicated to the Old Testament, and some scenes coming from jewish texts not appearing in the Bible. The city of 3 cultures.

Catedral de Toledo (93) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The Creation. God creating the sun and the moon, the falling of the rebel angels, and at right, God creating Adan. He creates him as a potter, and Adan doesn't have belly-bottom as he wasn't born, that comes from a jewish text.

Catedral de Toledo (95) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Adán and Eve in the Paradise and being expelled. 

Catedral de Toledo (96) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Adan and Eve working and having children, and Cain and Abel scenes.

Catedral de Toledo (97) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

This is my favourite, known as "the vampire of Toledo". In fact, it's Cain killing Abel. It comes from another jewish book, the "Zohar", the most important book of the Cabbala, written by Moisés de León. Cain is bitting Abel in the neck. It was the first killing of history, and he didn't know how the soul gets out of the body, so he bit his brother as a vipper. 

Catedral de Toledo (97)c by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just stunning. I especially like those beautiful choir stalls.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Catedral de Toledo (98) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (115) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The treasure chapel. 

Catedral de Toledo (124) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Some of the artistic pieces.

Catedral de Toledo (127) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The most important artpiece is the custodia, made by Juan de Arfe in 1517-1524. More tan 183 kg of silver and 18 of gold. It's taken out for street procession every year for the Corpus Christi day.

Catedral de Toledo (128) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Custodia de Arfe by Fermaker, on Flickr

Custodia de Arfe desfilando en el Corpus de 2003. Toledo, España. by eduardoasb, on Flickr

And the room is covered by a mudéjar roof, imitation of the Alhambra. 15th century.

Catedral de Toledo (126) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The cloister's door. 1568.

Catedral de Toledo (132) (Copiar) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (134) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The walls were covered by renaissance paintings, but disappeared with the years so the paintings we preserve were made in 1776-1782 by Maella and Francisco Bayeu (Bayeu was the broter in law of Francisco de Goya). 

Catedral de Toledo (135) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

It was built in 1389-1425. 

Catedral de Toledo (137) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Pic by Pepin, fromWikipedia.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Catedral de Toledo (142) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Santa Catalina door.

Catedral de Toledo (137) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (137) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (140) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (146) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

And the last post about Toledo cathedral, San Blas chapel, in the cloister.

Catedral de Toledo (144) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

It was made as a funerary chapel for Pedro Tenorio, in 1389-1398. Most of the walls paintings are still preserved, made by italian painters at late 14th century.

Catedral de Toledo (150) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (151) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (152) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (153) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (154) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (155) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (158) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (159) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Catedral de Toledo (160) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

In front of the cathedral there is this "Museum of the Magic Spain"... a tourists trap, just some texts and a few dolls. I would have never got in if I didn't know what's in the basement. 

Museo de la España Mágica (1) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

"El hombre de palo" (the wood man, one of the most fascinating stories in Toledo. Juanelo Turriano was an italian ingeneer who lived in the 16th century in the city, a man similar to Leonardo da Vinci. He invented several artifacts, and he also made a Wood "robot" that walked and moved his arms, and made a reverence when someone gave him a coin.

Museo de la España Mágica (2) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Rubbish...

Museo de la España Mágica (6) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

But this is what I was looking for, an islamic room of the 10th century. It's preserved a doble horseshoe arc, that was the entry to a courtyard.

Museo de la España Mágica (5) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Museo de la España Mágica (12) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

In the Wall there is a "hamsa", also known as Fatima's hand. It's an islamic protection symbol. 

Museo de la España Mágica (10) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The old courtyard.

Museo de la España Mágica (13) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Museo de la España Mágica (14) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Museo de la España Mágica (16) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Behind the cathedral there is the "Posada de la Hermandad". The "Santa Hermandad" was an army group created by the Catholic Kings to protect the paths and the countryside people. 4 centuries later was renamed as the Guardia Civil, the rural spanish police.

Posada de la Hermandad (1) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The building was made in the late 15th century. It's gothic with mudéjar elements. In the facade there are 4 crossbowmans, the Santa Hermandad symbol. 

Posada de la Hermandad (2) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Posada de la Hermandad (3) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

For years it was an inn, nowadays it's an exposition centre. This year, about Leonardo da Vinci. This is the nobile room, the court where the criminals were judged.

Posada de la Hermandad (14) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Posada de la Hermandad (8) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Renaissance 16th century paintings.

Posada de la Hermandad (5) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The crossbowmans.

Posada de la Hermandad (6) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Posada de la Hermandad (7) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Posada de la Hermandad (10) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The courtyard.

Posada de la Hermandad (16) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

And the jails.

Posada de la Hermandad (19) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Posada de la Hermandad (20) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Posada de la Hermandad (21) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

great city and very rich art and culture.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!

If Toledo is mudéjar's capital city, Santiago del Arrabal church is the cathedral. It was built in the early 13th century. It's the biggest and best preserved mudéjar church in the city.

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (1) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (2) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

It has a freestanding bell tower, some as islamic minarets.

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (3) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (4) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (5) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (7) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (8) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

One of the lateral facades.

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (9) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (10) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The main facade.

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (12) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (13) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (14) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (15) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The square it's ok... but here are always parked cars.

Plaza de la Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (23) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The other facade.

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (19) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (20) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (22) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Inside.

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (24) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Mudéjar wood roof.

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (25) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (27) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (28) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The pulpit with gothic-mudéjar plast Works, 14th century. It's famous because San Vicente Ferrer preached from this pulpit against the jews in 1411, so a mob invaded the jewish quarter and snatched them the main synagogue.

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (30) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (31) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (33) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (34) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de Santiago del Arrabal (38) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Next to San Juan de los Reyes monastery, it was built a school for arts and manual Jobs like pottery, iron work, etc. It was built in 1884-1902.

Escuela de Artes y Oficios de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Escuela de Artes y Oficios de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Escuela de Artes y Oficios de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Tienda de antigüedades (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Escuela de Artes y Oficios de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Escuela de Artes y Oficios de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

And just a few metres there is the Tránsito gardens, in front of Tránsito synagogue and el Greco museum. Greco memorial, in the 3rd centenary of his death. 

Monumento a el Greco en los jardines de el Tránsito (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

At left Tránsito synagogue, at right Greco museum.

Sinagoga del Tránsito (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

In the gardens of Greco museum there are some caves, the only remain of Samuel ha-Leví palace, the most important jewish person in Toledo in the 14th century. Here there were some stores, the ritual bath (miqvah)...

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

El Greco in fact didn't live in this house, the museum is composed by several nobile houses of the 16th century. 

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The kitchen.

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The main room with Greco paintings.

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

And the painting "View and map of Toledo", painted in 1608 and great to know how the city was 400 years ago.

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The chapel of the house, with a San Bernardino painted by el Greco, and a mudéjar roof. 

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Followers of el Greco.

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

A mudéjar well.

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Outside the Greco house.

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa del Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa-Museo de el Greco (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Amador de los Ríos square, with San Felipe Neri chapel, the only remaining of St Juan Bautista church.

Oratorio de San Felipe Neri (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Oratorio de San Felipe Neri (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

It's a late 15th century gothic chapel.

Oratorio de San Felipe Neri (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Oratorio de San Felipe Neri (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Oratorio de San Felipe Neri (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

And nowadays is the Tolmo museum. Grupo Tolmo is an avant-garde art group founded in Toledo in 1971. 

Oratorio de San Felipe Neri (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Calle Alfileritos (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle Alfileritos (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cuesta Agustín Moreto (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cuesta Agustín Moreto (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

La Abadía, Plaza de San Nicolás (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

La Abadía, Plaza de San Nicolás (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle Núñez de Arce (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Capilla de San José (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Alfonso VI gate from Santiago del Arrabal.

Puerta de Alfonso VI (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Puerta de Alfonso VI (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Chillida sculpture.

Puerta de Alfonso VI (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Puerta de Alfonso VI (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Capuchinas convent.

Convento de las Capuchinas (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Viewpoint over the jewish quarter. 

Convento de San Juan de los Reyes (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de San Juan de los Reyes (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The Real Colegio de Doncellas Nobles de Toledo was founded in 1551 as a school for Christian girls. 
Real Colegio de Doncellas Nobles (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Real Colegio de Doncellas Nobles (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Real Colegio de Doncellas Nobles (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Colegio de Doncellas © Fondo Rodríguez. Archivo Histórico Provincial. JCCM. Signatura 01A-302 by eduardoasb, on Flickr

Capilla del Colegio de Doncellas, toledo by j.labrado, on Flickr

Sepulcro del Cardenal Silíceo . Colegio de Doncellas. © Fondo Rodríguez. Archivo Histórico Provincial. JCCM. Signatura CGC-030-01 by eduardoasb, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Santa Ana chapel, the only remaining of an old hospital.

Capilla del hospital de Santa Ana (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Capilla del hospital de Santa Ana (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Real Colegio de Doncellas Nobles (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Real Colegio de Doncellas Nobles (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Real Colegio de Doncellas Nobles (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa del Agua (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa del Agua (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Catedral de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Magdalena square.

Iglesia de la Magdalena (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza de la Magdalena (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Corral de don Diego, some medieval houses in a court with only one entry.

Corral de don Diego (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Corral de don Diego (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Corral de don Diego (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

It's barely preserved the "Salón Rico de los Trastámara", a mudéjar room of King Enrique II of Castile. 

Corral de don Diego (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

It's going to be restored.



















http://www.latribunadetoledo.es/not...-BDC5DAF7AC185188/20141213/rescate/salon/rico

In the same square, the Casino, 1920.

Casino de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The Magdalena church.

Iglesia de la Magdalena (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de la Magdalena (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de la Magdalena (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cobertizo (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cobertizo (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cobertizo (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The other day I visited a private house, that preserves islamic remains of some nobile houses of the 10th-13th century. 

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (1) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (4) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (5) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (6) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (7) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (2) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (3) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (8) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (9) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (10) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (12) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (11) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (13) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (14) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (15) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (16) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

There are more remains inside of the private houses. It may be cool to have that door in your house... 

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (18) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Salón islámico del Colegio de Doncellas (Toledo) (19) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Toledo as always :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks christos!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

In Toledo it's known there were at least 16 arab baths, and they have found 8. This one, the Ángel baths were completely restored just a couple months ago, and it's the most relevant because there are the 3 rooms preserved (cold, warm and hot). It's a 10th century arab bath, but it was used by the jewish, it's very close to the main synagogue. 

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (10) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The cold room.

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (5) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (2) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (1) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

This horseshoe arc hosted the locker.

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (6) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The warm room. Nowadays is being converted into a bar.

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (9) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (8) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (7) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

And finally the hot room.

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (12) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Little pools with benchs so the people could sit down in the water.

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (13) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (14) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (15) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (16) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

And finally the hipocaustum, the underground system that heated up the rooms.

Baños del Ángel (Toledo) (18) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

San Jerónimo chapel and the Concepcionistas convent.

Convento de las Concepcionistas (Toledo) (1) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de las Concepcionistas (Toledo) (2) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de las Concepcionistas (Toledo) (3) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de las Concepcionistas (Toledo) (4) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de las Concepcionistas (Toledo) (5) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de las Concepcionistas (Toledo) (11) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Convento de las Concepcionistas (Toledo) (16) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de las Concepcionistas (Toledo) (7) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de las Concepcionistas (Toledo) (13) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de las Concepcionistas (Toledo) (10) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de las Concepcionistas (Toledo) (12) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de las Concepcionistas (Toledo) (9) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Very close to the Tajo river there are the ruins of another 10th century arab bath, called as Tenerías baths. 

Baños islámicos de Tenerías (Toledo) (1) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Baños islámicos de Tenerías (Toledo) (2) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Baños islámicos de Tenerías (Toledo) (3) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Baños islámicos de Tenerías (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

From Tenerías baths you can see another arab baths, known as San Sebastián de Yuso, but they are inside a private ranch.

Baños islámicos de San Sebastián de Yuso by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

And both baths are related to al-Dabaquin mosque, that was converted into San Sebastián church. 

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (1) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Toledo is quite magnificent. Lovely details; especially the preserved arabic house.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!

The mosque was almost demolished and they built the new mudéjar church, 12-13th century.

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (4) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (5) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Está desacralizado desde hace décadas, así que es una iglesia sin culto que sólo puede visitarse gracias al Consorcio.

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (11) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (14) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (6) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (10) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (8) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (9) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (16) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The columns and capitals are from the mosque, coming from old roman and visigothic buildings.

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (18) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (19) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Sebastián (Toledo) (20) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## DánielCR (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice updates :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The Real Street. A convent founded by Teresa de Jesús.

Convento de Carmelitas Descalzas de San José (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de Carmelitas Descalzas de San José (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

A renaissance palace in the same square.

Casa de Baltasar Elisio de Medinilla (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa de Baltasar Elisio de Medinilla (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle Real (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle Real (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The Nuncio Nuevo, a psichiatric hospital made in 1789-1790.

Hospital del Nuncio Nuevo (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Hospital del Nuncio Nuevo (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Hospital del Nuncio Nuevo (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Hospital del Nuncio Nuevo (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle Real (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The province Diputation, late 19th century.

Calle Real (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Diputación provincial de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Diputación provincial de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Merced square.

Plaza de la Merced (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza de la Merced (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

A palace facade reconverted into a convent. 

Convento de Santo Domingo el Real (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Convento de Santo Domingo el Real (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Buzones square. Toledo has a typical moorish urbanism, so a wide covergence of two streets is a square. 

Plaza Buzones (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza Buzones (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

And Buzones Street, one of the most charming streets in Toledo. 

Calle Buzones (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle de Toledo by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle Buzones (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle Buzones (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Santo Domingo el Real monastery.

Monasterio de Santo Domingo el Real (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Monasterio de Santo Domingo el Real (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Monasterio de Santo Domingo el Real (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A fantastic and detailed tour of wonderful Toledo!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Jane!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

It's another enclosed convent so we only have some old pictures... 

Santo Domingo el Real. Patio del moral by Centro de Estudios de Castilla-La Mancha (UCLM), on Flickr

It's visitable only a courtyard, known as the "Mona" cloister.

Claustro "Santo Domingo el Real" Toledo by vicentecamarasa, on Flickr

Claustro "Santo Domingo el Real" Toledo by vicentecamarasa, on Flickr

Convento de Santo Domingo el Real (Toledo) a principios del siglo XX. Foto Rodríguez by eduardoasb, on Flickr

Convento de Santo Domingo el Real (Toledo) en el siglo XIX. by eduardoasb, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Here there are two of the best huts in Toledo, one belonging to Santo Domingo and the other one to Santa Clara.

Cobertizo de Santo Domingo el Real (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cobertizo de Santo Domingo el Real (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cobertizo de Santo Domingo el Real (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Santa Clara convent.

Cobertizo de Santa Clara (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cobertizo de Santa Clara (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cobertizo de Santa Clara (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cobertizo de Santa Clara (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cobertizo de Santa Clara (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Iglesia de San Vicente (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de San Vicente (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Callejón del Abogado (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Callejón del Abogado (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Plaza de San Vicente (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa de don Diego de San Pedro de la Palma (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The "Plata" Street (Plata means silver, here there were the silver workers). It's a street plenty of nobile houses.

Casa de Francisco Ruiz (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa de Francisco Ruiz (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Calle de la Plata (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle de la Plata (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle de la Plata (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle de la Plata (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Travesía de la Plata (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa de los Mozárabes (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Casa de los Mozárabes (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Calle de la Plata (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle de la Plata (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Santa Justa street.

Calle de la Plata (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

With Santa Justa church.

Iglesia de las Santas Justa y Rufina (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de las Santas Justa y Rufina (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

In the walls there are some really old pieces. This one is a moorish tombstone, 10th century.

Iglesia de las Santas Justa y Rufina (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Or this moorish arc (10th century) with a visigothic pilaster (7th century).

Iglesia de las Santas Justa y Rufina (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

San Ginés alley, here it is the "Hércules caves". The walls are completely covered of visigothic reliefs (6th-7th century).

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Callejón de San Ginés (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Callejón de San Ginés (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

On the caves, it was built a church.

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

For centuries it was considered a damned place, that's why a church was built over it. In fact it's not as mysterious, it's just a castellum aquae, the reservoir where the roman aqueduct ended. 

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cueva de Hércules (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice thread on a fabulous city! With all these churches, convents, palaces... and tourists, I suppose it is quite difficult and expensive to live in the central part of the city.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for commenting! 

In fact not, living in the central part of Toledo is cheap comparing to other cities! Using the car is very difficult, old buildings without an elevator, no supermarkets... You can find good looking houses in 80.000 € or renting for 400 €.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Calle de San Ginés (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Calle de Toledo Ohio (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Cordonerías Street.

Calle de las Cordonerías (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

This is the mudéjar apse of Santa Justa and Rufina.

Iglesia de las Santas Justa y Rufina (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Iglesia de las Santas Justa y Rufina (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Bab al-Mardum is the most important historic mosque in Toledo, but most people don't know there is another one very similar a few metres ago from the catedral. The mosque was in the first floor, and at the Street level it was a water tank.

Mezquita de las Tornerías (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Mezquita de las Tornerías (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Mezquita de las Tornerías (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

It's also a nine compartments mosque with 4 columns, it was built in the 11th century and continued being a mosque until the late 15th century. Then, it was used for centuries as a pottery, shop, lodge... 

Mezquita de las Tornerías (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Mezquita de las Tornerías (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Mezquita de las Tornerías (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Mezquita de las Tornerías (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

Bab al-Mardum has nine different domes... Tornerías mosque has nine different domes in only one :lol: This is the central dome.

Mezquita de las Tornerías (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr

The other ones are quite simple.

Mezquita de las Tornerías, Toledo by amaianos, on Flickr

Mezquita de Tornerías, publicada en 1914, ventana cegada, Foto C. Garcés by eduardoasb, on Flickr

Mezquita de las Tornerías (Toledo) by santiagolopezpastor, on Flickr


----------

